

Ask HN: Dealing with contractors? - jsp78

I have recently been tasked with "managing" both outsourced and in-sourced contractors and I'm having a trouble managing access and each individual contractors contributions.  For example a lot of the contractors that have been handed to me don't really do git and thus I end up having to: setup a copy of the site somewhere they can edit (cleaned of all the credentials), when they are finished copy the files locally and run a diff against those files, then patch, merge and deploy.  I'm starting to feel like I'm spending more time making it so other people can work and not getting  my own work done so I'm reaching out to get suggestions on best practices or whatever.  Thanks guys/gals!
======
dylanhassinger
welcome to project management!

I recommend reading "The Mythical Man Month" and "The Four Hour Workweek"

~~~
jsp78
While it's been a while I can't remember anything applicable from the four
hour work week. Is there a chapter in particular? I'll have to take a look at
the mythical man month. Thank you.

